# Dateien in apk z.B. Texturdaten



## Mathias1000 (5. Apr 2014)

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse.

Ich schreibe eine Android-APK, nun die Frage, wie kann ich externe Daten z.B. Texturen-Dateien mit in die APK packen.

Auslesen will ich die Daten später mit dem BufferedReader.

Einfacher wäre es gewesen, eine grosse static float array zu erzeugen, etwa wie in diesem code:

```
package opengl.VertexSourcen;

public class StutzenSchnittVectoren{

  public static float StutzenSchnittVectoren[] = {
    0.0f, 15f, -110f, 0.0f, 14f, -110f, 0.0f, 14f, -30f, 
    0.0f, 15f, -110f, 0.0f, 14f, -30f, 0.0f, 15f, -30f, 
    0.0f, -14f, -110f, 0.0f, -15f, -110f, 0.0f, -15f, -30f, 
    0.0f, -14f, -110f, 0.0f, -15f, -30f, 0.0f, -14f, -30f
    };
  }
```
Nur wen die Datei grösser 64KB wird, hat Java ein Problem.


----------



## dzim (7. Apr 2014)

Lege Sie im asset-Verzeichnis deiner App ab. Im Code kannst du dann per Context#getAssets()#open("<filename>") einen InputStream holen.
<filename> kann auch mit Unterverzeichnissen verwendet werden.
Wenn du eine URL verwenden möchtest: "file:///android_asset/<filename>"


----------

